# Texas Rally



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any ideas or plans for a Texas rally?


----------



## Spring Outbackers (Feb 15, 2005)

I am all for a Texas Rally!







How do we go about getting one put together?







Let me know what we can do.








We went camping during spring break and found four Outbacks and wondered if it was anyone on this forum. No one was around to ask. We were in the Inks Lake area March 16,17,18.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

We are in the San Antonio area and sounds good to us.

Brian and Sheri


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We will be at Palo Duro over Memorial Day, then at Palo Duro, Abilene State Park, and Round Rock the second weekend in October (Fall break). If we run into a Texas Rally, we'll check in!

Randy


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Any ideas for times and places?


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

what about somewhere around Fredsricksburg or Austin area?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

See, here is the problem with Texas...it's so BIG. You almost need to split the state in halves, or thirds!

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am in!!!!!!!!! We're meeting Randy at Palo Duro over Memorial weekend and going to Gulf Waters Resort over the July 4th weekend, but I'll try to fit in any rally I can. Texans need to get together!

I tried to drum up some interest last fall but no one seemed interested then.

Randy, let me know when you're in Abilene and we'll hook up. The State Park is only about 25 miles from here.

Mark


----------

